# CPC-A New York, NY Looking For FT Employment



## CoderNicole (Jun 15, 2010)

My name is Nicole DeLucia I have 7 months experience in Pediatrics Billing. I graduated from The Roxbury Institute for Medical Management in Jamaica Queens. If there are any opportunities in the Manhattan, or Brooklyn, NY area please e-mail me i will send my resume.
Thank You,
Nicole DeLucia CPC-A


----------



## Darren M. (Jul 7, 2014)

*Still looking for a Coding position?*

Good morning Mrs. Delucia. Are you still looking for a coding position in NYC? If so please email me:

darren.mitzkavetch@va.gov


----------

